# Schools in Gisborne?



## MaggieR (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi!

We are moving to NZ in June 2017, most likely to Gisborne though we have other options to consider as well. My kids are 8, 10, and 12. Can anyone speak to the quality of schools in Gisborne? There are many decile 1 schools - is that something to avoid? It's a huge jump for the kids, and I want to make sure they are in a school that is high quality, fun, and feels safe.

Thanks so much!

Maggie


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

The decile is an indication of the average incomes of families in the area, decile 1 being the poorest. Gisborne is a fairly remote city/town with lower incomes and a higher unemployment rate than average. Decile 1 schools receive the highest levels of government funding. Doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad school though. I went to a school that currently has a Decile 1 rating and I turned out alright  Graduated from university in the end. I don't know Gisborne well so can't comment on individual schools though.


----------

